# Dual Controllers



## nheistand (Jun 2, 2009)

I am enjoying the discussion about DIY controller approaches. It sounds like the PWM design is complicated for the DIY user.

My idea for dual controllers is to pick parts as follows:
High Volume
Low Price
Idiot Proof
Well Proven

For the DIY and lowest cost, the EV conversion would use golf-cart parts. So 48v and just slave together two sets off everything:
Batteries 2x6x8v
Controllers 2x48v
Motors 2x48v

It is likely to be easier to find low cost and used golf cart parts.

Just a thought.



Slave them together using a motor mount that allows mounting two motors and running a cog belt to the transmission shaft (no clutch).


----------

